# Help, cancer or tumor!? *PICS*



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Hi alll. I know it has been a while since I have been here. In case ya'll are wonderin', Ryu is still doing alright and Izume is almost fully recovered but has red stains on his long fins. All my girlies and other babies are doing very well- except there's something different about Jappi!

Over the past WEEK, yes week!-Jappi has had this lil bump IDK WHAT IT IS im freaking out  Im scared he is gonna get sick or its gonna grow super huge!!! He is acting like nothing is going on with him, he is eating a lot (and begs for more..) darting around all happily when I visit him, same old Jappi. His temp says 76F and I give him water changes every week-dechlorinated water, duh  I just cant help to feel that this bump is something bad. Is there a remedy to eliminate this or does it need removed!? Here are pics:


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

If it develops to look like cauley flower, then it very well might be lymphocytisis. No treatment or prevention since it's a virus and has to run its course.

Keep him water clean and watch it closely in case it bursts. If it does, clean very thoroughly (Lympho can reinfect) and watch for sings of other infection since there will be an open wound.

If it turns out to be cancerous or a tumor, then there's nothing you can do be let it do its own thing. Just keep him water clean and keep him nice and fed. Since it's not on his head or mouth, it shouldn't impede him too much, but if you see that he is becoming unable to function, then you might have to make the call to euthanize him unfortunately. 

Don't worry yourself over it. Just keep an eye on him and his water clean.

Bettas can live a long time with tumors. I had one that lasted a few months with a tumor that was already large when I bought him. Eventually it ended up causing neurological issues since it was right above his eye and it got to be about the size of his head.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

thank you! I recently got a fish sickness book and looked up your suggested sickness. I think your right, just keep is water really clean maybe it will run its course, thanks! ^-^


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

My fish, "Cloud Fish" (no real name for him yet, he's still new) I rescued from PetCo, he has something similar and I believe it to also be lymphocytisis. It hasn't gotten any bigger in size but when I did his water change yesterday part of it crumbled off, I was able to get some more off with a clean q-tip and slowly stroking it along his scales until what wanted to come off did. He's still got that patch there, but hopefully it will all eventually leave. If not it's not a big deal as it doesn't seem to bother him at all.

I attached acouple pictures of him as well so you can see what his looks like.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

yes yes that kinda looks like whta Jappi has!! D: The growth doesnt seem to bother Jappi either but im still uber worried. Can a betta recover from lymphocistis as in the growth will eventually go away or will they have the growth the rest of their life? T-T This stinks, Jappi is my prettiest betta too


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I believe that once the virus has run it's course, the lump will eventually go away.


----------

